
Show HN: Aylien News API Demo - afshinmeh
https://newsapi.aylien.com/demo#!/?published_at.start=NOW-30DAYS&published_at.end=NOW
======
brudgers
A search of French language sources for "Yaya Toure" did not produce relevant
results. The English language did.

What is the technology behind Aylien?

